# Uchiha Madara



## Kokusho Tio (May 13, 2008)

Uchiha Madara!
Ink and markers on paper.


----------



## maximilyan (May 13, 2008)

very nice art work.. i was wondering that the hell he had in that chapter.. is it some sort of fan?


----------



## Kokusho Tio (May 13, 2008)

Yes! I uuuge sort of fan! Cant remember the exact name of it...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 13, 2008)

it's a little stiff but it/s excellent for markers!


----------



## Bachi-san (May 13, 2008)

Beautiful 
+reps


----------



## Nae'blis (May 13, 2008)

Not bad at all, although i still wonder why someone would carry a fan to battle.


----------



## Kokusho Tio (May 13, 2008)

To help controlling fire jutsu I think


----------



## TekJounin (May 13, 2008)

Very nice work!  I don't understand 1/2 the weapons they cart around but that looks pretty intimidating.


----------



## hockeyguy33 (May 13, 2008)

Looks outstanding...the coloring and shading is superb considering you only used markers and ink.  +reps


----------



## Velvet (May 13, 2008)

nice job


----------



## Siren (May 13, 2008)

Great work Love the coloring especially

[I think the fan is used to bop people on the head from a far range, and while they're in shock you slice their head off with the other thing Lol, I don't know. xD]


----------



## Kokusho Tio (May 14, 2008)

that's a possiblity lolll
As the emblem of Uchiha clan is a fan that control fire I think its for that.

Thanks all for your comments ^-^


----------



## Basil (May 14, 2008)

Amazing.  The shine effect on the armor and on the scythe.. perfect.  Your coloring skills with the markers are awesome, awesome, awesome.


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2008)

Madara needs the fan to control his hottness. <333 People burn in from of him b/c he is just too damn hot!~ 

*ahem* I love the way you colored it!~ <3333 Really nice.


----------



## razieel (May 14, 2008)

I like the colors you chose and I have a special liking to art made with markers, well done!


----------



## Danse (May 14, 2008)

thats really good 
now its been colored i can see the big fan thingy proper lol


----------



## 123anijunkie (Jun 7, 2008)

gj dude looks prof...


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 9, 2008)

it looks freakin incredible! the colors r amazing


----------



## faithless (Jun 10, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Disturbia (Jun 10, 2008)

Totally awesome


----------



## Mia (Jun 10, 2008)

awesome art


----------



## -18 (Jun 10, 2008)

magnificient


----------

